# Hi Everyone.



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi I'm Kelly and at the moment I don't have any mice but I am considering having some that I would like to show. I am from an animal background and have to say I have been drawn to mice over many months since meeting several mouseaholics lol.

As with anything I do I would like to make sure that I can learn as much as I can to make sure that I can provide for their every need and to the very best of my ability.

I absolutely love the Marten Sable's and Satins.

Looking forward to getting to know more.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

*waves*

Hiya Kelly!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum! What type of other animals do you have?


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello back to everyone!

I have guinea pigs that I have had since I was about 6 so nearly 24 years, shows my age there! Have a few rabbits and two dogs a Springer and a Rescue Greyhound and of course my Son and Husband the weirdest of all the animals! Come from a family of animal lovers so I blame my parents!


----------

